
C Is Not a Low Level Language (2018) - classicsnoot
https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=3212479%E2%80%9D
======
sabas123
The article missed an important point, namely that arguing for that C isn't a
low level language is entirely pointless if you can't argue for one that can
described as such. But this article just makes a point about how there are
actions performed on a CPU which you have no control over. Feels like a
clickbait title to me.

~~~
ineedasername
Yeah, one of those all-too-common articles with a title that's a vast over-
generalization or over-simplification. Then it turns out it's trying to make a
very narrow point that kind of sort of resembled the generalization but is
really just some variety of nit picking or hair splitting.

